# RW cobia report 4/1



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

We fished west again today. 1 for 1 small fish about 20#s we let go. Slow fishing didnt hear of much.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Didn't seem like the boats were doing much today when I watched them from the pier. We didn't see any that I know of. A bunch of rays were playing Jedi Mind Tricks


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Austin said:


> Didn't seem like the boats were doing much today when I watched them from the pier. We didn't see any that I know of. A bunch of rays were playing Jedi Mind Tricks


Ha! I threw on a ray from my kayak...it tricked me


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on finding one today!! Me and Dad went zero for zero on the Fever Reliever today. Beautiful weather but no fish.


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Capt. Myles Colley said:


> We fished west again today. 1 for 1 small fish about 20#s we let go. Slow fishing didnt hear of much.


 Slow for us too Myles, tagged a 30" porkchop we found on a leatherback


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

We also had a SLOW day. Only seen 1 little runt. Kinds crazy. Maybe it will break loose soon.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

0/2 for us. Hopefully we find a pair for the hogs breath just like the one yesterday. Little fish was 70# and it looked small next to the other. There were a few fish caught late yesterday.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I didn't even see some one else catch a fish all day. Going to be a west wind all week, hopefully by the weekend they'll be thick.


----------



## Subdude (Nov 15, 2007)

*Cobia reports*

Appreciate the reports.We headed over next week for our annual trip and was thinking we may miss the migration with the mild winter.I tagged a 42 inch cobia off Cameron La at work offshore in 2001 and got a recapture letter 2 years later with Myles Colley III and a 53 inch fish 400 miles traveled 673 days out.Hope we can have a chance to get sideways next week ourselves. It takes patience but is a lot more laid back then rig hopping 200 miles in a day out of Biloxi. Tight Lines, Mark Smith. Subdude


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

We were 0/3 Sunday. All three were small and probably not keepers. I tell myself that to feel better anyway.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Subdude said:


> Appreciate the reports.We headed over next week for our annual trip and was thinking we may miss the migration with the mild winter.I tagged a 42 inch cobia off Cameron La at work offshore in 2001 and got a recapture letter 2 years later with Myles Colley III and a 53 inch fish 400 miles traveled 673 days out.Hope we can have a chance to get sideways next week ourselves. It takes patience but is a lot more laid back then rig hopping 200 miles in a day out of Biloxi. Tight Lines, Mark Smith. Subdude


 
Thats cool. Thanks for posting.


----------

